
Wherefore art thou Macintosh? - colinprince
http://www.asymco.com/2016/11/02/wherefore-art-thou-macintosh/
======
makecheck
Seems a common problem: "wherefore" really means "why", not "where". People
need to stop thinking of "wherefore art thou" as "where are you" and instead
think of it as "why are you".

~~~
gravypod
That makes sense. You're looking "where" the reason for something is (for).
Makes sense in that context.

